# Better performing card under 4k



## cool_guy (Apr 19, 2011)

Guyz
I am purchasing used Palit 9800gt 1gb green @3900/- .
Is there any better performer (new) under 4k?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

^AFAIK none


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

cool_guy said:


> Guyz
> I am purchasing used Palit 9800gt 1gb green @3900/- .
> Is there any better performer (new) under 4k?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



From where you are purchasing it? is it a new one or old one? Also 9800 GT is a little power hungry, so you better have a good psu to handle it.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

yes
you should have a decent power supply to handle that card
otherwise HD 5670 @ 4.5k is the best you can get
performs almost better than 9800gt and also not a power hungry card at all
has Shader Model 5.0 which may be needed by some recent games


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

yup, a new HD 5670 @ 4.5k will be better choice too.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2011)

but it or any other card, but ensure you got a capable PSU to handle it. BTW, if possible test the card & check its temperature while gaming.


----------



## cool_guy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!
@cilus - used green edition from Kartikoli, this link - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139401-wanna-buy-gfx-nvidia-9800-gt-radeon-5xxx-series-card.html
Basically required for cad/cam applications and occasion gaming. There is no continuous usage like gaming.
I have coolermaster 500 w psu, I think this is capable enough. 
Nvidia Quadro series cards are solely for that purpose, but these are very high priced cards.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 19, 2011)

yup 5670 is a good card with DX11 support but he wont be gaming too much anyway

i have green edition of 9800GT which is less power hungry and i am running this card on CM extreme power plus 500W [same as TS] which make me totally confident that the card will surely work on his PC which is inferior to my overall spec. .... so no problem with power consumption 

the other card that comes into mind is 4850 but in that case there can be some problem with his CM 

also he had a high temp problem [reported 75C in normal condition with CM 212] so he need a cooler/less power hungry card

i have no issues if he goes for 5670 but in that case will CM work properly thats a risk [we all know the bad reputation of this SMPS]

P.S. 3900 include shipping charges as well


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

Only one thing, HD 5670 is far less power hungry, even lesser than the green edition of 9800 GT. It does not even require a separate PCI Express power connector.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^ so do green edition 

anyway i wasnt too sure abt the power consumption of 5670

if DX11 is not an issue then i would try to save some bugs [i believe he wont need DX11 .... not a hardcore gamer]


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Only one thing, HD 5670 is far less power hungry, even lesser than the green edition of 9800 GT. It does not even require a separate PCI Express power connector.



@Cilus green edition of 9800 GT also doesnt require power connector...
But still,
5670<9800GT in power consumption...
5670=9800gt in performance...


----------



## cool_guy (Apr 20, 2011)

Guyz,
Thanks a lot for ur support. If u see my profile I intended to buy gfx long time ago, but hold it back for heat issue (I discussed this in many forums but found no solution) also needed not much that card than. Now after so much time nothing happened to my rig, rig is also lagging I thought to give just a try. 
I could not solve heat issue even using various methods.
Infrared temp gun also reported all components under 50 c, however that is superficial temp and fan on condition, which is not reliable. However BIOS tells different story, around 75 c cpu and mobo and this software image - *img801.imageshack.us/i/hitemp.png/
Main Applications are -Artcam Express 2011 (require fully open GL 2.0 comliant card), Adobe Illustrator,  Photoshop and Vector Magic. And some free time Gaming too 
My rig is Intel DG31PR (bad choice, I know), Q6600, 320 gb sata Hitachi, 80 gb ide seagate baracuda, FDD, samsung syncmaster 753s (upgrading in near future), CM P+ 500w, Transcend 2+2 gb 800fsb, soony DVD-R, Canon Lide scanner, Logitech webcam.
Heat solutions- reapplied Tuniq TX2 on all parts, generic HS on cpu (like Kartikoli said using CM212, I confused it with CM psu while chatting), HS on south bridge, small fan on NB HS, HS covers on Ram+ small fan, two 92 mm case fans, cabinet is tower.
I especially thank Kartikoli for his support and that he does not seem eager selling his card, instead he kindly helped me sort out my problem. 
I know I need upgrade badly, but that is at leat a year away, till than I need a gfx.
So seeing all these conditions, contestant are 4850, 5670 and 9800 green.
Thanks all for taking ur time and valuable comments. 
Hope to sort out this with ur help.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2011)

Go with HD 5670. The reasons are

1. It offers performance similar to 9800 GT and just behind HD 4850.

2. It consumes very less power. 9800 GT green is also less power hungry but still higher than HD 5670. HD 4850 is very much power hungry and has heating issues.

3. It offers directX 11 compatibility which is missing in the other two cards.

4. A new HD 5670 1 GB is available @ 5K which is cheaper than the new HD 4850 and 9800 GT.

5. HD 5670 is a very cool card and can be overclocked to a greater extent without increasing the power requirement and heat generation that much. For the other two cards, with overclocking these two factors increase on a very high level.

By the way, your system is still a very good system and can easily go for another 1-1.5 years. C2Q 6600 is a hell of processor and offers performance almost equal to Phenom II 940. It is a hell of a overclocker and can be easily overclocked to 3 GHz. So overclock a little to gain some extra performance.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

yup. Sapphire HD5670 has really great OC potential thanks to the arctic cooler. can go past 900Mhz from stock 775Mhz. some even reached stable 1Ghz core & 1100Mhz for the GDDR5 memory. also it rarely goes over 60 when pushed but is slightly noisy.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

he wont overclock though 

the cheapest i could find is

eBay India: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5670 1GB DDR5 - HD 5670 -BILL+3YR (item 200598693263 end time 21-Apr-2011 20:51:41 IST)

free shipping and a power seller 

another 1 @ theitwares for 5150+100 shipping
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card - TheITWares


----------



## cool_guy (Apr 21, 2011)

OK  decided 5670 or wait for 6670


----------

